# Windows 7 crash - Keyboard and Mouse freeze - Apps still run



## Robogranny (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi,

About a month ago I found that I was getting random freeezes, I didnt think much of it, until they became more frequent. I have no idea what was causing it (otherwise I would have fixed it by now), basically what happens is the mouse and keyboard become unresponsive, sometimes the audio jitters and squeals. I have only got the BSOD once from this. After each crash I have to hard boot the PC.

After a week of frustrating crashes and freezes I sent my PC into a shop to be fixed, they said the problem was 'Gigabyte On/Off' software, which I knew was wrong because I have had that installed since I got my new motherboard over 4 months ago. But I went along with it hoping the crash was fixed, and would you know it... It crashed 5 minutes after turning it on... Theres £20 I'll never get back. So I sent it back, rather angrily, hoping for the best. After a week they came back and said nothing was wrong, as you can tell my anger level rose. And would you guess it again, it crashed later that day.

I havent been able to find a fix any where, but theres an extra thing you should know, the crash normally appears when Im idling, I can be playing ARMA II on highest settings and there is no crash.

(I think the shop was lying to me, as I found the 'Kernel-Power' Critical Error that is filed from a hard boot when it was in the shop, either it crashed or they werent treating my PC right.)

I am willing to try anything, I just want to be able to work again. 

(Crashed 3 times today, including while I was writing this.)


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

you have anti-virus software on the pc? as hard crashes bsod is memory, to hard drives, graphics cards, also psu go after.

you should have let me look at it I don't charge to look at it.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Take a look at the following thread and attach the requested reports.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Robogranny (Jun 28, 2012)

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? Win 7
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? x86
· What was original installed OS on system? XP
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Pre-Installed
· Age of system (hardware) 
Hard Drive, PSU ~ 2 years. Graphics Card - Just over a year. Everything else was upgraded ~ 3-4 months ago.
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? ~1 month, yes, the original install was when I got the PC, ~ 2 years ago.

· CPU - Intel i5-2500 @ 3.30GHz
· Video Card - nVidia Geforce GT 450
· MotherBoard - Gigabyte H67MA-USB3-B3
· Power Supply - brand & wattage - ATX 500 - 500W

· System Manufacturer - (Custom built. Bought from someone else)
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) (See above)


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well for at start the uac is disabled, which needs to been turn on, also install the chipset drivers for the motherboard, then the other drivers should update, the antivirus is turned off meaning you had a virus on the pc made changes to you system if the uac is of then it would try and hack your pc meaning they could gain control of your pc to hack it.

this is why you are getting these messages


----------



## Robogranny (Jun 28, 2012)

steve32mids said:


> well for at start the uac is disabled, which needs to been turn on, also install the chipset drivers for the motherboard, then the other drivers should update, the antivirus is turned off meaning you had a virus on the pc made changes to you system if the uac is of then it would try and hack your pc meaning they could gain control of your pc to hack it.
> 
> this is why you are getting these messages


Well... You are completely wrong, sorry. I dont NEED UAC enabled, I am good with computers enough to know what I should and shouldnt have on my PC.
Secondly, I have installed the drivers for the motherboard, thats what I did first, and what I always do. 
Last, I have an anti-virus, but Windows just refuses to acknowledge the presence of ESET. 
(P.S What messages are you talking about?)


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

If you can, get the .dmp file from C:\Windows\Minidump. I'll analyze it using WinDbg and will tell you if I spot anything worth of interest.

Also test the memory using Memtest86+, details here: Memory Diagnostics


----------



## globglob (Jul 9, 2012)

I had this same problem for about a week. My mouse and keyboard would
freeze randomly, quite often. By dumb luck, I noticed in Task Manager that
a process called "BRS.EXE" was running, which name I didn't remember ever
seeing before. You can look it up on the web - it has something to do with
DVD but isn't essential. I disabled it from running two days ago, and since
then I haven't had a problem. I know nothing about computers, but I hope
that might work for you as it seems, so far, to have done for me.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

Even i was having this problem.....try following steps it will definitely solve your issue.

1. If your mouse and keyboard are USB den install latest drivers and RUN it as ADMINISTRATOR...as in my case i am having logitech g400 mouse i installed its latest drivers and then ran it as administrator.Problem solved for me 
2. Mouse and Keyboard freeze may be caused due to bad or corrupt REGISTORY so download Registry cleaner software for your OS...scan the system and fix the errors .
3. Find latest BIOS version of your motherboard for your OS and install it.
4. Find latest CHIPSET drivers and install them.
5. Try this(for windows 7)-go to control panel-power option-change plan settings-change advanced power settings-expand USB in that USB suspended setting change it to Disable (Default is Enable).
6. Also try this(for windows 7)-Right click on my computer-manage-device manager-expand USB-right click on listed usb-in that power management tab-UNCHECK "allow the computer to turnoff this device to save power". Do this for all the listed USB.
7. Remove/Exit unwanted application from Taskbar.
8. Keep your PC virus and malware free by installing good Antivirus.("Microsoft Security Essential" Recommended).


----------



## globglob (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Paranjat. I finally fixed the problem, after fooling around aimlessly for a long time trying this and that. When I tried to update drivers, the system said they were OK and up to date, I don't remember exactly what I eventually did that worked, but perhaps it was "troubleshoot" in device manager. Whatever it was, it told me that errors had been found and were corrected, without giving any further details. Since then, I haven't had the problem. So my problem wasn't "BRS.EXE" or the adobe software, though eliminating "BRS.EXE" had appeared to cure the problem for a couple of days. (I always run as "administrator". I know nothing about computers, but I can't see why anyone would ever want to run a home computer in any other mode.) BRS.EXE is back in my task list now. I don't know how it got back.


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

"Brs.exe is a program from Cyberlink, the company that brought PowerDVD to your computer screens. In PowerDVD 8 BD region control information is stored in the BRF.dat file. This file is controlled by the runtime program Brs.exe."

brs.exe - What is brs.exe?


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

@globglob:-
glad that your problem is solved. And sad truth is that my problem has come back 
my mouse(logitech g400) again started 2 freeze...Now i have to face it again :'( :'(


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Paranjit said:


> @globglob:-
> glad that your problem is solved. And sad truth is that my problem has come back
> my mouse(logitech g400) again started 2 freeze...Now i have to face it again :'( :'(


Start your own thread and you will get good replies.

Just for saying, try the mouse in the PS2 mouse port - use a usb to PS/2 adapter if required - and you should get good action again.

As for the Powedvd program, you don't need it, Windows 7 x32 and x64 have a dvd player with the operating system and is very good. the Pwerdvd could be conflicting with the OS DVD player. 

PowerDVD 7 is a trial version and you can't use any version lower as it is not compatible with the OS. If you have the purchased version, uninstall it, anyhow.


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

@Jupiter2
first of all thanks for your advice i appreciate it ...I have already posted 2 threads of mine i got reply also but issue was not solved .....and ya i dont have PS/2 slot, all are USB slot only...also i dont have Powerdvd installed in my system.
If you any other thing rather than this then please let me know as soon as possible.
-Regards


----------

